# Dual G5s bumpted to ship in 7 - 10 business days



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 26, 2003)

For the past 3 weeks, Apple has been quoting 3 - 5 weeks for ship quotes on the Dual G5s. Today it was reduced to 7 - 10 business days.

I however, am still on the 7 - 10 WEEK program  
I ordered august 19th and apple is still telling me not to expect it before October 10th (even though there are people who ordered in the beginning of september and they ALREADY have their machines).

This has been the most painful wait ever.
Anybody else out there waiting?


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Waiting... to save up the money... to buy a new computer!

Are you sure those people ordered the 2 Ghz models?  I mean, the 1.6 and 1.8 Ghz models are out like, 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 28, 2003)

yes im sure. 

the 1.8 and 1.6s were arriving at peoples houses august 29th & 30th.

In the latest ADC Newsletter, Apple added dual G5s to their test lab (there were only 1.6 and 1.8s before). looks like they've finally caught up...now wtf is my computer!!!!!!!!


----------



## donsullivan (Sep 28, 2003)

Don't believe everything you see on Apple's site. I've been waiting since 6/23 for a dual G5. My latest OOB date is 10/29 after they missed 9/2 and 9/23 OOB dates. This despite the fact that countless machines have shipped with the same components I'm waiting for on mine  that were ordered in August.

I walked into an Apple store yesterday that had 16 duals in stock. I called the online store to cancel my order but they would not accept a cancellation. I was told that I couldn't cancel my order until Monday.

This entire effort is in absolute chaos at Apple right now, and nobody will give you a straight answer about anything.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 28, 2003)

i feel your pain....this sucks


----------



## hellatoms (Sep 28, 2003)

I ordered my Dual (250 gig harddrive, Superdrive, 9800, 512 RAM) on 9/1 and received it on 9/26.

I think the problem is a delay in the bluetooth motherboard components. It'll be well worth the wait.


----------



## OSX-Devlinite (Oct 1, 2003)

There are bigger delays to everyone who didn't get the standard version of the G5 models....

If you modified your configuration, you going to quite sometime. We still don't know how there are such big delays, but it seems either Apple found a problem in the G5s or there in short supply.

Oh and when I ask for cancellation in my Dell order cause I made a mistake... They cancelled right away. 

So much for apple quality control.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 1, 2003)

thats not true. there are tons of people who have received their dual g5s already. (there is no supply problem with the 1.6 and 1.8 models, there are stacks of them at my local compusa)


----------



## donsullivan (Oct 1, 2003)

My Dual G5 w/BT/ 2x512MB/1-250GB HD/9800 ordered on 6/23 finally shipped yesterday on 09/30. After the absolute chaos of the last few weeks, I finally got somebody on the phone from Apple ADC who admitting without prompting the moment he got my order up on the screen that something was wrong.

He put me on hold for a couple of minutes and when he came back had a complete description of what happened and what the resolution would be. That was Monday of this week and the machine shipped the next day.

This experience made it clear that the problem i was having getting a straight answer was not lack of information availability but lazy reps. The data was clearly available if he could get it, they just didn't want to be bothered.

As a result this rep has a formal thank you email from me and a request for his managers name & email so a similar one can go there as well.

So, the moral of the story is, once it goes past the original OOB date at this point, don't let them get away with, we don't know; there are ways for them to find out what's going on and what is causing a delay. It just seems that most of them are too lazy to do it.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 1, 2003)

good to hear your machine is on its way. the ADC reps seem to be a lot more useful than the normal reps.

i called them today and he told me it won't be shipped in the next couple days but hopefully by week 7 of the order date it will ship (this is week 6).

i am so tired of waiting.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 8, 2003)

Did you guys ever get your G5s?  Don't get mad at me if you haven't, but my stock dual 2.0 was just ordered today, and the estimated delivery date is Oct. 15th.  Of course, it was a corporate order, so perhaps that has something to do with it.

...Which also means I'll have to pay for a Panther upgrade!


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 8, 2003)

I STILL haven't gotten mine. This is the 7th week...

I better get panther preinstalled after all this.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 8, 2003)

All I can say is, after all the promises I made to get this thing, it better be FAST!  (Really, it'll have to be about 300% faster than the Dual 3ghz P4 Xeon to meet the expectations I set, so I think I'm pretty much screwed on that point.  =)  Seriously, though, I'm hoping expecting it to be 20-100% faster for the types of apps I'm running)


----------



## ocelot (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fahrvergnuugen _
> *For the past 3 weeks, Apple has been quoting 3 - 5 weeks for ship quotes on the Dual G5s. Today it was reduced to 7 - 10 business days.
> 
> I however, am still on the 7 - 10 WEEK program
> ...



Hate to rub it in but I ordered my dual 2GHz G5 9-12-03 and received it 9-28-03. BUT... I ordered it through the education store - I've heard they're filling education and "big" orders first. - john.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 8, 2003)

I ordered through the adc hardware purchase program CTO.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by donsullivan _
> *Don't believe everything you see on Apple's site. I've been waiting since 6/23 for a dual G5. My latest OOB date is 10/29 after they missed 9/2 and 9/23 OOB dates. This despite the fact that countless machines have shipped with the same components I'm waiting for on mine  that were ordered in August.
> *



You could preorder on 6/23?

If so, that's just ridiculous, since people are getting them in 7 days now.  That doesn't just sound like preferential shipments, that sounds like a screw-up.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 8, 2003)

its true though. I've read about plenty of september orders shipping out already. It really disturbs me to hear that 6/23 orders are still not in owner's hands.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, the order was placed on Wednesday, 10/8/03.  It was here by 10/10/03!  48 hours!  And unfortunately I was working from home that day.  I just got into work to get it today!

Hopefully everyone here has already gotten their G5s, but I just wanted to share this in case some of you STILL haven't received yours.

Incidentally, it ended up being a "standard-config" system, and not a BTO with only the combo drive, like I asked.  However, anyone that ordered theirs months ago and still haven't received it should be yelling and screaming!  (Perhaps cancelling your earlier order and re-ordering would be faster =)

Rip


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 14, 2003)

which G5 did you order? it must not have been a dual 2ghz...

I'm STILL waiting for mine. I ordered 8 weeks ago.


----------



## KaKaRoTt (Oct 14, 2003)

"For the past 3 weeks, Apple has been quoting 3 - 5 weeks for ship quotes on the Dual G5s. Today it was reduced to 7 - 10 business days." 

you idiot its been 7-10 business days for a good while now, should have keep checking it sooner.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KaKaRoTt _
> *"For the past 3 weeks, Apple has been quoting 3 - 5 weeks for ship quotes on the Dual G5s. Today it was reduced to 7 - 10 business days."
> 
> you idiot its been 7-10 business days for a good while now, should have keep checking it sooner. *



I'm going to let that go since you're new here.

apple moved the estimated ship time for dual 2ghz g5s to 7 - 10 business days on 09.26.2003 the same day I started this thread.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 14, 2003)

Fahrvergnuugen - it was a non-BTO dual 2.0.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 14, 2003)

argh, that makes me so mad. there must really be a shortage of 250 gb drives or something.

I can't very easliy just cancel my order and place another one... I spent my once in a life time ADC hardware purchase ticket on this one. Too much paperwork to go through.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 14, 2003)

Ah...  But at least you should have more ammo to call up and complain - your situation is just ridiculous.

At this point, if the HD is holding up the order, they should just install the 160GB drive and send you the 250GB later as a gift =)


----------



## Arden (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm sure by now you can go to the store and buy a dual 2 Ghz machine off the shelf.  If you still haven't received your computer, call them up and bitch about it until you get some positive results.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 15, 2003)

I just called them. The rep told me that the order for my machine was sent to the warehouse last friday and that they just started building it. He said it should ship by monday.

When I asked him why  it was taking so long, he said that they were finally starting to catch up on the backlog of ADC orders. 

This whole thing really irritates me. Should developers be getting their machines first? So much for FIFO


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

FIFO?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 17, 2003)

first in first out
aka, first orders made, first orders shipped


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

Ah, okay...

I guess in your case it would be FILO... you can probably guess what _that_ means.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 19, 2003)

yup, still waiting. If I don't get it this week I'm going to go postal. EIGHT WEEKS its been


----------



## Arden (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, Tree has to wait 37 thousand days (that's 102 years) for Panther... you may have to wait as long for your G5!

Wow...


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 21, 2003)

monday came and went. still hasn't shipped.
I called today and the rep told me that its built...(ie, I can no longer cancel the order or make changes to it) and it should ship any day now...but he still has to stick to the on or before 10/30/03 date.


----------



## Jason (Oct 21, 2003)

if it makes you feel any better i can go buy a stack of duals at my local computer shop if i had the money, they got all sorts of boxes of them


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah, but mine has 250gb drive, blue tooth and the 9800


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 21, 2003)

yup... and now they are shipping "same business day"

you have no idea how P!$$ED I am.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2003)

You waited this long; what's another week or so?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 22, 2003)

well, i called apple customer relations today and the woman i spoke with laid the smack down. she put me on hold for about 10 minutes and when she came back, the first words out of her mouth were "you'll have your computer in your hands either tomorrow or the day after. and we refunded your shipping charge."

still no change on my order status page, but I'm hoping she's right :-D


----------



## Arden (Oct 22, 2003)

They're toying with you, trying to see how long it takes for them to break you. 

Just bear with it, and if you don't have your computer after Halloween, call them up and bitch at them until Steve Jobs himself delivers it in his private jet.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 22, 2003)

halloween is my birthday. i didnt know when i ordered my computer back in august that it was going to be a birthday present


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 23, 2003)

I wonder if you have to wait long enough, they'll automatically bump you up to the brand new 2.4Ghz G5s?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 23, 2003)

you're not even funny ::ha:: 

it shipped about 3 hours ago.


----------



## Arden (Oct 23, 2003)

Good, now you can stop pulling your hair out. 

Fahrv, how come you don't return my IM's?  "famonymous"


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 23, 2003)

you always IM me when I'm not here and then you are signed off by the time I return.


----------



## Arden (Oct 26, 2003)

Well why are you signed on when you aren't even present?  And with no away message...


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 26, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> Well why are you signed on when you aren't even present?  And with no away message...



because i do whatever i want. who asked you anyway?


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

Geez, just wondering...


----------

